
Simple react hook-based global state library - munawwar
https://github.com/Munawwar/react-global-states
======
munawwar
I am the author and I am aware that the number of hook based global state
libraries are like increasing _per week_. But it only means that all the
authors combined are onto something.

The simplicity of these hook based libraries are much much more appealing than
say redux, mobx or even context api. Minimal setup time, simple to use.. not
having to worry about potentially future performance issues (as with context
api.. for those not aware, there is a sentence in react docs saying context
forces re-render whenever the content changes regardless of
shouldComponentUpdate rules)

The TypeScript part is simple too. Don't have to create classes or
annotations. Create a type for your store data structure and start hacking
away.

What do you all think?

------
sevketarslan
Simple yet effective solution to hook based global state libraries. Works like
a charm.

